

U.S. Calls Radiation ‘Extremely High’ and Urges Deeper Caution in Japan - elithrar
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/17/world/asia/17nuclear.html

======
daimyoyo
Thus begins the swan song of nuclear energy. This is a screaming example of
why we shouldn't use nuclear power. It isn't safe, and if it goes wrong, it
goes VERY wrong!

